# Need ideas for cornfield maze



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey all,
My theme this year for our Halloween camping trip is going to be scarecrows and a hanuted corn maze. We have a bunch of us all dressing up as different totally unique scarecrows. I have an entire corner lot with three roads around it (think of a U turned on its left side). So I was thinking of making a small corn maze where you would enter from the top and out the bottom. The problem is I obviously cannot use real cornstalks because of expense, clean up, and getting them out to the camp site, so I need ideas on how I could set up a quick maze, fairly cheaply, and portable so i can get it out there. I may be biting off more than I can chew with this idea, but who knows. I have been thinking and all I have come up with so far is maybe some type of cheap fabric or something. Any ideas at all, please feel free to fire away at me.


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Is Planting corn completly out of the question? seeds are cheap. If not maybe you can use fabric with fake grass attached similar to duck blind camo


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quickly constructed walls can be made from 1x2's and either scrim (black gardening fabric), or black roofing plastic. Make the 4'x8' frames then staple-gun the sheets into place. Connect each section together with plenty of rebar for bottom support, and overhead crossbeams for upper support. This will require cordless tools and some pre-planning for parts and layout.

If there are trees in the vicinity, you could use ropes to run back and forth then hang sheets or black plastic for walls.

Another but more expensive method is metal conduit with metal canopy fittings, like this. Although more expensive, it's more durable for repeated use, connects like Tinker Toys, and breaks down for easy storage.

A quicker canopy version is the use of pop-up canopies. They are anywhere from 8'x8' to 12'x12', are self supporting, anchor into the ground, provide overhead coverage, and can be connected together. A 10'x10' canopy can be split down the middle with a curtain to provide a 5' wide passage on each side. So by connecting 4 of these canopies together, you could make a pretty significant maze on the quick. These require NO tools to set up. Get the ones that have locking legs, scissor-style frames, and UV covers. I prefer EZ-Up, but shop carefully. best price I found was at WalMart for about $75. Or maybe ask your friends/neighbors to borrow theirs for the weekend.

A more bulky solution is making walls out of free pallets, available behind most large stores. Being heavier they would need to be secured well so as not to fall on ToT's.


----------

